# 2 Br DVC for Christmas 2010--chances?



## elaine (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi, this is a 2 part question. 1st, based upon last year's deposits, how likely is it that DVC will deposit any Christmas-NYE 2BR weeks into RCI?  I put in a search Jan 2009, the 1st day we could, and I have a very good trader (so I should be at the top of the list to get one).
2nd--should I add OKW and SSR to my search? I really want AKV, BWV or BCV, and am worried that if I add SSR and OKW, I would get matched with them 1st and someone who only has AKV on their list would get it.  But, if ONLY SSR and OKW got deposited and there was not chance of the others, I would take SSR or OKW. WWYD? Elaine


----------



## bnoble (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't be picky about resorts.   The chances are already slim, even if you have all of them in your list.  I recall a couple of 1BRs going in last year, but might have seen *one* 2BR in Weeks, and maybe not even that.  I'd have to go back and check my records.

Remember: DVC gets to pick the weeks they deposit, not the Members, and members are charged a fixed number of points per exchange.  DVC is unlikely to choose the highest point-value weeks to deposit to back their members' requests unless they absolutely have to.

For most of the year, you can take your chances about being picky.  For Christmas (and probably Easter), I'd put all the resorts in the list, unless some resorts are so unacceptable that you'd rather not go than take a match there.

Edited: I went back over my notes.  The only thing i saw for the week between Christmas/NYE were studios and 1BRs.  I think they were all OKW/SSR, but there might have been one other.  I saw maybe two 2BRs, but they were both for the week before/including Christmas, not the week you are asking about, and they were both OKW/SSR.  It's possible that other things matched to ongoing searches, or were just taken before I could see them.


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2010)

*thanks--that is what I was thinking-*

I am down to D Day (DVC has started depositing some mid Dec weeks), so I have to OKW/SSR quickly, if I am going to do it.  We took OKW for Spring break 2010 on the points side the 1st day anything was deposited, as I wanted to make sure we got something---I was really hoping for one of the others.  But, now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't get greedy--thanks, Elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Brian, if anything you will see a OKW or SSR unit for that week. 

In the last years with II, I remember seeing studios for week 51 at OKW. Maybe a 1br.


----------



## Catira (Feb 6, 2010)

I was able to book a 1 bedroom for xmas 2009 at Saratoga but using points. I originally had a studio but during the 24 hr. time frame, changed it to a 1 bedroom.

Good luck with your search. I love Disney during the holidays.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 6, 2010)

Brian,

Could you just take the OKW or SSR and put in an ongoing request for something else?  

Is this possible after you have booked an exchange?


----------



## klynn (Feb 6, 2010)

Christmas week 2009 I got a 1BR at OKW. New Years week 2009 I got a 1BR at AKV.  I got these with RCI points.  I also got Christmas and New Year weeks 2008, I just can't remember what resort.  We exchange into DVC about 6-8 weeks every year and I usually can't remember past the previous trip where we have stayed.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 6, 2010)

> Could you just take the OKW or SSR and put in an ongoing request for something else?
> 
> Is this possible after you have booked an exchange?


Yes.  I used to do this all the time in II, and it works similarly in RCI, but you need another deposit to do so.  I think Elaine only has one week on deposit.  Once that week is committed to an exchange, she'll have nothing left to search with.


----------



## hdmass (Feb 6, 2010)

I was able to get a 2BR at SSR starting 12/27/09.  I was using points and booked in April 09.  I liked SSR, I realize it is not as themed as the other resorts.  Found it easy to use the bus system, the boat (or walk) to Downtown Disney and we also used taxis.


----------



## elaine (Feb 6, 2010)

*I added SSR and OKW*

We only have 1 deposit, and don't plan to deposit another week with enough trading power in the near future. Since it's such a roll of the dice with DVC deposits, I added SSR and OKW--thanks for the advice tuggers.
We are DVC members, but would never have enough DVC points to stay in a 2BR at Christmas--so, I decided that if we get the RCI-DVC trade, we will be OK with anything---as the snow deepens in the DC area today, fun/sun next winter sounds better and better!


----------

